# Unable to run Batman Arkham Asylum Setup



## sims82 (Nov 8, 2009)

can anybody please help me?
i keep getting a 64bit error 

i have a copy of this game and cant even start the installation process 

i am able to run the "autorun" file to bring up the installation window

however when i press the install button i keep getting this message:

"the version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86 (32bit) or x64 (64bit)' version of the program ..." :sigh:

i dont imagine there are different versions 
does anybody know how to fix this please? 

thank u!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi sims82 and welcome to TSF,

Where did you obtain this copy of Batman?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're going to post a screenshot with the icons hidden, next time make sure you hide the Alcohol52% one at the bottom left. This program is used for mounting ISOs (as used for pirate copies of games). Also, the error message shows D:\New Folder. This is not the folder used to install the game, indicating you're not using an original retail disc.


----------



## OMON (Nov 10, 2009)

I heard good things about that game, looks very cool. I don't buy games until they are 90% off. So, I will play it in 4 years.


----------

